# case that works with wireless charging backplate?



## stearic (Jul 11, 2011)

Well as the title says, are there any good cases that work with the wireless charging back plate?


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

stearic said:


> Well as the title says, are there any good cases that work with the wireless charging back plate?


I would like to know this too. I have a case on my phone now, but I'm pretty sure the wireless charging cover is a little thicker so it won't work with my current case correct? I was also told that the charger won't work through a case and you have to remove your case to charge the phone.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## stearic (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a gel case that works, but has to stretch a bit to get on and it works fore wireless charging. As for the back plate yea, it's just an extremely bit larger then the regular plate. I have/had the case mate barley there case on my phone that i loved but can't use no longer because of the new tiny hump.


----------

